# Pedale für einen 8jährigen?



## Lalyle (19. Dezember 2016)

Ich suche eine gute Lösung für das neue 26er Vpace auf das wir gerade warten. Anforderungen:

– Alltagstauglich für kleinere Fahrten auf Asphalt, ins Dorf usw. 
– tauglich für Trail mit Wurzeln und co, genügend Halt
– am liebsten in Weiss oder Gold, passend zur Fox Gabel

Schuhgrösse ist 33, also noch recht klein. Wichtig ist mir, dass er damit auch ohne Beinschoner fahren kann, sprich, keine hardcore Pins dran. Trotzdem sollte Trail gehen. Habt ihr Ideen? 

Danke!


----------



## KIV (19. Dezember 2016)

Die hier fährt unser Junior auch im Alltag: http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/1220285...1852-0%26rvr_id%3D1142034150981&ul_noapp=true

Nix zu meckern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reijada (19. Dezember 2016)

Meine Tochter (7) fährt exustar Klickpedale. 
Mir NW Sommer und Cannondale-Winterschuhen. 
Sie hat allerdings schon Schuhgröße 34-35, da passen die kleinsten Damenschuhe.


----------



## kc85 (19. Dezember 2016)

Bei uns werden die gleichen gefahren wie bei KIV.

Die ein oder zwei Schrammen im Jahr, die die Mädels (aktuell 6 und 9 Jahre) sich an den Pins holen, wurden bisher immer ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken hingenommen.

kc85


----------



## giant_r (20. Dezember 2016)

wenn es etwas weniger sein darf als im hause kiv und kc85, die wellgo kc008, gibt es auf ebay um 20e mit versand in vielen farben. allerdings mit 235g auch schwerer.


----------



## Linipupini (20. Dezember 2016)

*Die kann ich nur empfehlen, habe ich ebenfalls geordert
Zu haben bei:*
www.ben-e-bike.com


----------



## Ffox1 (23. Juli 2019)

Hi,

Der Link zu den Pedalen ist leider nicht mehr aktuell welche Pedale sind das genau, oder gibt es mittlerweile alternativen Für Kinder?

Danke und Grüße


----------



## Chris_DH (23. Juli 2019)

Der Thread ist von 2016, daher gehen die Links nicht...
Diese stehen auf unserer Liste zur Auswahl:

Wellgo KC008 (leider nur noch in weiss verfügbar), alternativ bei ben-e-bike anfragen
Aktueller Favorit sind die Wellgo C271


----------



## Kwietsch (26. Juli 2019)

Pedale von ben-e-bike, die mit der kurzen Titanachse, hab ich noch unbenutzt, einmal ans Rad geschraubt für Fotos, abzugeben, falls jemand Interesse hat.


----------



## Ffox1 (30. Juli 2019)

in welcher Farbe und was wäre dein Preis?


----------



## Kwietsch (31. Juli 2019)

Ffox1 schrieb:


> in welcher Farbe und was wäre dein Preis?


Ich hätte Montag bereits auf Deine private Nachricht geantwortet.

Habe silberne Ben E Bike für 35,- inkl Versand und grau/blaue Lixada, baugleich Promend für  20,- inkl Versand abzugeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

